# Help, how am I going to do this?



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Help, how am I going to do this? It is about 5.25 tall. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I could probably carve the whole thing but I am not a carver and don't want to be.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Turn the main piece on the lathe, then start carving!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Pretty much.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Bought this book more than 25 years ago and it went out of print but guess its back now. Unless interesting in carving save your money, although he has updated his procedures with more power tools these days. Did several table lamps that sold for between $300 to $700 each.

http://stuartmortimer.s411.sureserver.com/techniques-in-spiral-work/

http://www.stuartmortimer.com/

This guy uses lots of power tools but will end up with lots of sanding.

http://jeffsturnedwood.com/Video.html

Just learning how to mark out what want to cut big help, how you cut wood away another issue.

Good luck with it.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Try Mary May's carving courses on-line. Not hard and very insightful


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I have not done it, but they turn the urn separate, they actually turn the inside profile then saw it apart turn it inside out and glue it back together then turn the out side, again base is turned separate

its called inside out turning .they do it with christmas ornaments

https://www.google.com/search?q=insideout+turning&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS737US737&oq=insideout+turning&aqs=chrome..69i57.8046j0j3&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I've not done it, but did view this video a while back. You may be able to modify the method to turn your shape.





View on YouTube


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

It can be done with a CNC router and a rotary adapter. I have also seen videos of these done with a Legacy mill. There would still be a little lathe work to do. Maybe you could find someone to help you with that particular piece.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Think that is Ernie Conover in the video and is doing single barley twist one way to it.

Started out using the same method after reading a Roy Underhill book on barley twist from the library. Think can find same info online to day if sign up to watch the videos.

If doing tapered or graduated twist need more lay out lines like pitch, segement line, and start lines. These line change with your demensions.

You need little machine coding before using a cnc router, don't think they still sell legacy mills.

Speaking from personal experience if not willing to put in time, effort, and wasted wood don't even bother.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack Lewis,

Nothing that I would want to attempt, but I wonder whether steam bending would be a workable approach. The bending would be easy enough, but making the bending form would be a real challenge, not to mention the joinery at the base and up top, at the finial.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Look into "compound cutting a spiral" using a scroll saw.


----------

